# Few recent pictures...



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

One of my friends Maserati. Nothing terribly special, just a few impromptu photoshoots.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

That car has never done anything for me. Reminds me of a lincoln. Great photos regardless!


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

SoCaLE39 said:


> That car has never done anything for me. Reminds me of a lincoln. Great photos regardless!


I felt the same way, but after spending a day with it my views have done a 180. Perhaps it was some of that Ferrari magic hidden in there.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Not a huge fan of maserati, but still some great shots!!!


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

shot #2 is my favorite


----------



## PowerOv5 (May 29, 2007)

I like how you captured shot #3. What type of Camera? Looks great


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

PowerOv5 said:


> I like how you captured shot #3. What type of Camera? Looks great


Great pics - #3 gets my vote as well.


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

Pictures were shot with a 1D Mark II and 24-70 f/2.8L. 

That effect was due to an in ceiling light in the parking garage that was placed next to a support beam. The light spread one way fine, but was cut off the other. Was just trying to make use of the available lighting.


----------

